

Using client-side storage, today. - bittersweet
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/04/using-client-side-storage-today/

======
joubert
localstorage is all dandy if you have relatively small data requirements (<
5MB). It is a pity Firefox and IE don't/didn't support WebSQL Databases,
ostensibly because they didn't like using SQLite. At least Webkit does, which
means it is available on mobile.

Hopefully in 15 years, IndexedDB (or its grandchild), which is what Mozilla
supports, will have some penetration.

~~~
foobarbazetc
Mozilla single-handedly destroyed any chance of cross-browser offline web apps
when they turned down WebSQL for IndexedDB.

All because a bunch of people had a seriously bad case of NIH and decided they
wanted to build a poorly performing KV store, because hey, there's not enough
of those out there.

And now, web developers have to maintain to separate code paths, one for
WebSQL and one for IndexedDB. Let's not mention that the IndexedDB-using code
is about 10x as long because why not make everyone reinvent joins in code, and
while we're at it, let everyone come up with novel concepts such as indexes,
and I don't know, maybe a query language of some sort so we don't have to
write the same stuff over and over again.

Sigh...

